# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  کار با فیل زیپ در پایتون

## ASedJavad

سلام
امکان خوندن فایلهای فشرده شده درون یک فایل زیپ، بدون اکسترکت کردنشون، با مدول های استاندارد پایتون هست؟

----------


## Bahmany

سلام
بله هست
البته ابتدا فایل مورد نظر را از zip پیدا کرده و فقط فایل مورد نظر را در حافظه یا دیسک کش میکنی تا بشه خوندتش
این هم مقالش :
https://docs.python.org/2/library/zipfile.html

----------

